# Weird Eye Thing



## Jade Tigress (Nov 16, 2007)

This has happened to me twice in the last 2 - 2 1/2 months, with the second one being yesterday at work. All of sudden there is like a flash, and then my vision is like I just had a flash picture taken, with the spots thing so you can't see well. The spots have a bit of prism color around them and it lasts for about a half hour then goes away. I'm pretty sure it was in my left eye, but it's hard to tell for sure. Any ideas what this could be from?


----------



## kaizasosei (Nov 16, 2007)

i do think that different physical states can cause such phenomenon...i have experienced something like lights that seem to come from nowhere while in darkness.  i feel it is coming from the training.

however, i far as i know and im not a doctor, disturbance of vision is usually taken quite seriously in the medical realm.  this is because there could be something disturbing the optical nerves like chemicals or a tumor or other types of unusual brainactivity.  i should actually research this more before posting. 
halfanhour is a long time...seeing spots, are you sure you don't just have lowblood pressure or something? is you place well ventilated? maybe you are suffering from lack of vitamin a. in which case you should eat carrots.  because there is a condition of being nightblind. this is probably not everything, but can't hurt to mention.

if you experience this directly after training it might be the training.
for example, ever since i messed around with certain things, i get this darthvadersyndrome when i swim very much or run very hard.  i can hear my own breathing really loud, and when i talk it is like i am shouting into my own ear so loud that it disturbs my speech. 




j


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 16, 2007)

My guess would be that it is either a blood-pressure issue or something related to migraines.  

I get a very strange visual disturbance when I have a migraine episode approaching in that the centre of my visual sphere gets very bright and shifting, like layers of cracked ice wheeling around with an intense light behind them.  It becomes impossible to do anything because I essentially can't see what I look at - tho' it is very pretty :lol:.


----------



## kaizasosei (Nov 16, 2007)

yes i was going to mention that as well.  i  only recently understood the connections, as a good friend of mine suffers from highbloodpressure that cause him extreme pressure in his eyes and headaches.  he even had external problems of itchy eyes for reasons that are still not 100% clear to me, though i gather it is related.  after visiting the doctor, an ointment treated the itchy flared up eyes.

i thought long and hard what could be done to tackle the pressure. aside from the typical medical advice of watching diet and bloodpressure, i came up with the idea that the pressure could be relieved by certain breathing exercises. by actually feeling where the pressure is and trying to relocate it or distribute it. 

when i was in elementaryschool, there was this girl that could make her face turn red.  i was absolutely amazed by this as i initially thought she was actually changing the pigment of her skin like the chameleons i would always chase after in the bush.  i pleaded her to demonstrate her skills and after some brief trembling of her head, her face began to turn red.  i think then i realized that it was the blood that was doing it.  i was still pretty amazed and practiced and showed my mom, who then scared me so bad by telling me i could die from doing it.   i really did almost stop, however, when training, doing handstands,weightlifting etc, essentially something similar is taking place.

j


----------



## grydth (Nov 16, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> My guess would be that it is either a blood-pressure issue or something related to migraines.
> 
> I get a very strange visual disturbance when I have a migraine episode approaching in that the centre of my visual sphere gets very bright and shifting, like layers of cracked ice wheeling around with an intense light behind them.  It becomes impossible to do anything because I essentially can't see what I look at - tho' it is very pretty :lol:.



Nice (well, almost) to meet a fellow sufferer of these annoying migraines. I have pretty much the same thing, though mine is like the vertical hold on a TV set breaking - same bright lights. Happily, I get very few since my first wife left - not a cure, I realize,  that is viable for all!

Pam - even I, the premier medical chicken on this Forum, finally went for a full eye exam yesterday. Even though the large majority of things are minor - what price piece of mind?  A friend of mine even got 2 of the dreaded diagnoses - yet, caught early, there's been no progression at all in 8 years. Get some reassurance and lose the worry (which may be a cuse). So get thee to a doctor.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 16, 2007)

Very fine advice there, *grydth* - you're quite right that similarity of symptom is no guarantee of similarity of cause and getting qualified medical reassurance is important.

I know what you mean about meeting someone else afflcited with the evil that is migraine .  Comparing notes over the years has revealed that it's a very complex array of 'brain storms' all neatly wrapped up under one simple banner :lol:.

For me, what caused a dramatic reduction in their frequency was giving up smoking.  A further amelioration showed up when I settled down with my missus - her ability to make me laugh when I'm stressed or enraged is obviously very valuable (and makes up for the occaisions when she drives me mad ).


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the input. It's very weird and very annoying. I don't get migraines, I have high blood pressure which is controlled with medication. But I don't want to go to the eye doc!!!! *said in whiney voice*


----------



## Lisa (Nov 16, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Thanks for the input. It's very weird and very annoying. I don't get migraines, I have high blood pressure which is controlled with medication. But I don't want to go to the eye doc!!!! *said in whiney voice*



Hey there Pammy. 

My migraines for years were without pain.

I know that sounds stupid.  But I had visual disturbances for a few years and went to the doctor about them and she said they were classic migraines without the pain.  It stayed like that for a long time until about two months ago when I was in the pharmacy picking up a prescription and the visual disturbance happened, however, about five minutes later it started feeling like someone was piercing a knife through my right eye.  It hurt so much I couldn't drive home and was vomiting before my husband got there.  The damn thing lasted all night long.

It was terrible.  I haven't had another one since, and I never wanna.  Ever.

With your high blood pressure, get to the doctor and check things out.  Better safe then sorry.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Hey there Pammy.
> 
> My migraines for years were without pain.
> 
> ...


I agree. Stuff like that is nothing to play around with. Have a check and be sure

B


----------



## crushing (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow Jade!  I just had that happen a couple days ago.  I had a big sweeping curve of pulsating colors.  It started above my line of vision just to the right of center and swept over to the left, down, and back to the right at the lower right boundary of my vision.  It happened just as I got back to work from lunch and lasted 20 minutes or so.  I didn't get a headache with it, but I almost gave myself a headache trying to google the symptoms and read the search results with a big blind spot of multihued fireworks.  I've had little spots of this before off to the side of my vision, but never anything so large and sweeping.

I thought it had something to do with going from the bright outdoors into the darken indoors.  But, I have been kind of stressed out at work too.  Maybe my blood pressure is up too?  I got a nose bleed for no apparent reason yesterday.  I think I need a few days away from work.

I agree with Surekin, it was pretty.  Mine was a vibrant plasma dragon wrapping itself around my field of vision.

Let use know if you find anything more about it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> But I don't want to go to the eye doc!!!! *said in whiney voice*


 
Don't know exactly how to put this but..... go see an eye doctor or at least an MD to duscuss this.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 16, 2007)

Our bodies can react to stress in strange ways. But better see a doctor to be safe. Or maybe a good massage.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 16, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> This has happened to me twice in the last 2 - 2 1/2 months, with the second one being yesterday at work. All of sudden there is like a flash, and then my vision is like I just had a flash picture taken, with the spots thing so you can't see well. The spots have a bit of prism color around them and it lasts for about a half hour then goes away. I'm pretty sure it was in my left eye, but it's hard to tell for sure. Any ideas what this could be from?


You've had a persisting & repeating visual distortion...

It could be anything from a massive case of floaters to detaching retina to brain problems.

Please, go to the doctor!  Let someone who has the expertise & training make sure that it's nothing, rather than find out in 6 months when you go blind that it wasn't!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 16, 2007)

Jade do not put it off and go get checked out.  This is very, very important!


----------



## tellner (Nov 16, 2007)

Jade, your vision and possibly your health are at serious risk. If you can not see the doctor this afternoon make an appointment for Monday. It could be a number of things that could cause blindness. And if it's some of the others you could be talking about much worse consequences.

Go immediately. This is not a joke. Days could make a real difference.

Yes. I'm trying to scare you. You should be concerned.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 16, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Thanks for the input. It's very weird and very annoying. I don't get migraines, I have high blood pressure which is controlled with medication. But I don't want to go to the eye doc!!!! *said in whiney voice*


Then you'll end up like Master Po from the TV show Kung Fu. You'll be blind (maybe)... Go see the eye doc, go see the eye doc, go see the eye doc! 

Don't want anything to happen to those pretty peepers of yours. 
How else are you gonna keep up on MT eh? 
Nuff said.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, Ok, I'm taking you're advice. I called my eye doc, of course the office it closed for the day, so I left a message. They will be in tomorrow morning. I was at the doctor last week for a sinus infection, my blood pressure was taken at that time, it was a little high, but nothing outrageous, and because I wasn't feeling Iwell, I had forgotten to take my medication that morning (it's the first time EVER that I've forgotten to take it), so I don't think it's my blood pressure.

Thank you to those of you who PM'd and emailed me. I promise I'll get it checked out asap and keep you posted. :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 16, 2007)

This thing is total badass:

http://symptoms.webmd.com/

It's the WebMD symptoms checker. It may take a little time to load depending on your op system, but it's worth it. When I put in your symptoms, btw, I got back Ocular Migraine or Migraine. You might want to put in your own info in better detail to be sure, though.

This doesn't replace going to the Doc, but it might help steer you in the right direction...

C.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 16, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Ocular Migraine or Migraine.


 
I was going to mention this, but here it is, someone beat me to it!

I have had this a couple of times, and this is exactly what I was told.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 16, 2007)

I have to agree with the majority - I'm glad to hear you're going to see an eye doctor; remember that often, the anticipation is lots worse than the diagnosis.  Please let us know what the eye doctor says.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Ok, Ok, I'm taking you're advice. I called my eye doc, of course the office it closed for the day, so I left a message. They will be in tomorrow morning. I was at the doctor last week for a sinus infection, my blood pressure was taken at that time, it was a little high, but nothing outrageous, and because I wasn't feeling Iwell, I had forgotten to take my medication that morning (it's the first time EVER that I've forgotten to take it), so I don't think it's my blood pressure.
> 
> Thank you to those of you who PM'd and emailed me. I promise I'll get it checked out asap and keep you posted. :asian:


 
Glad to hear it, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, mine was a result of a brain stroke.  I had the same effect (like a flash) in my left eye, sharp pain, and temporary blindness for a few minutes.  Fortunately, the stroke was very minor and did not physically disable me elsewhere, but this did require follow up monitoring with a neurologist and three brain MRIs in two years.  They did find a cluster of inflammation spots in my brain, but since I have not had a similar incident (stroke) again, they decided I didn't need to be checked so often with MRI.  

Now it has been five years since....

Jade, go get checked to rule this out.   I really hope that yours isn't a sign of impeding stroke.  

- Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 17, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Well, mine was a result of a brain stroke.  I had the same effect (like a flash) in my left eye, sharp pain, and temporary blindness for a few minutes.  Fortunately, the stroke was very minor and did not physically disable me elsewhere, but this did require follow up monitoring with a neurologist and three brain MRIs in two years.  They did find a cluster of inflammation spots in my brain, but since I have not had a similar incident (stroke) again, they decided I didn't need to be checked so often with MRI.
> 
> Now it has been five years since....
> 
> ...



What she said!


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Nov 17, 2007)

I had similar a few years back. Optical special effects, no pain, went to a doc and was told it was an "optical/ocular migraine".


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 17, 2007)

Pam, 

as has been stated before, my Migraines have caused similar disurbances since I was a kid.  You need to get checked tho, because after my wreck, the Doc told me to watch for that kind of thing as a sign of retinal detachment.



kaizasosei said:


> i thought long and hard what could be done to tackle the pressure. aside from the typical medical advice of watching diet and bloodpressure, i came up with the idea that the pressure could be relieved by certain breathing exercises. by actually feeling where the pressure is and trying to relocate it or distribute it.


 
And I know its a bit off topic but I wanted to address this quote.  I saw a device that supposedly "corrected" Hypertension by causing you to regulate your breathing, they claimed 10 minutes a day of use would fix you right up for the day.  I thought to myself, what a load of crap, the things people will try and sell you... sveral days later i saw a newsblurb about it, and according to teh article the Mayo clinic has supposedly tested the device and it is now considered a non-pharmacutical remedy for hypertension, so you really may be on to somthing with that idea.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 18, 2007)

The eye doc called me yesterday morning but I missed the call...they wanted to see me right away, she said it could be retinal detachment. But, the office already closed by the time I woke up. So, I'll call tomorrow and get over there after work. I hope it's no big deal. I'll have to look up ocular migraines.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 18, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> The eye doc called me yesterday morning but I missed the call...they wanted to see me right away, she said it could be retinal detachment. But, the office already closed by the time I woke up. So, I'll call tomorrow and get over there after work. I hope it's no big deal. I'll have to look up ocular migraines.


 
Please keep us posted


----------



## Tames D (Nov 18, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> The eye doc called me yesterday morning but I missed the call...they wanted to see me right away, she said it could be retinal detachment. But, the office already closed by the time I woke up. So, I'll call tomorrow and get over there after work. I hope it's no big deal. I'll have to look up ocular migraines.


 
Good luck Pam. We're here for you!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, just got home from the eye doc...diagnosed as ocular migraines. Glad it wasn't anything serious as she said the symptoms are the same as a detached retina. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## crushing (Nov 19, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Well, just got home from the eye doc...diagnosed as ocular migraines. Glad it wasn't anything serious as she said the symptoms are the same as a detached retina. Thanks for the advice everyone.


 
I'm glad everything is alright and hope you don't get any more of those.  

Did the doctor say it was related to the stress caused from someone else using your license plate?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 19, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Well, just got home from the eye doc...diagnosed as ocular migraines. Glad it wasn't anything serious as she said the symptoms are the same as a detached retina. Thanks for the advice everyone.


 

That's a relief. 

I am, as strange as this may sound; glad to hear it's an ocular migraine. 

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Tames D (Nov 19, 2007)

crushing said:


> I'm glad everything is alright and hope you don't get any more of those.
> 
> Did the doctor say it was related to the stress caused from someone else using your license plate?


 
I too am glad it wasn't something more serious. But I'm thinking it's related to that damn motorcycle certification class...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 20, 2007)

crushing said:


> I'm glad everything is alright and hope you don't get any more of those.
> 
> Did the doctor say it was related to the stress caused from someone else using your license plate?






			
				QUI-GON said:
			
		

> I too am glad it wasn't something more serious. But I'm thinking it's related to that damn motorcycle certification class...



:lfao:

That has GOT to be it!


----------



## tellner (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank G-d it was nothing more serious. Good on you for going in and checking.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Nov 22, 2007)

Glad you went to the doctor--you had me worried!


----------



## kalikg (Nov 22, 2007)

Say, did the eye doc say what factors could cause these things?  I experienced similar probs twice in my forty+ years; mine started with the flash and then it was like I was looking through shattered/cracked glass with pretty colors twinkling here and there.  I thought it was strange because it remained in the same area in my field of vision no matter which eye I looked through.  It was damned annoying; couldn't focus on my work in front of me.  Anyway, this only happened to me when I lived in Phoenix, Arizona.  Never before and never since.  So, did the doc mention if environmental factors could be to blame?

Thanks in advance,
Keith

By the way...good job going to the doc and getting checked out; smart!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 22, 2007)

You all had me worried! Then when I called the doc they're like...get in here right away...so I was freaking a bit. But just a bit.  Glad I didn't need a glass eye! lol

Anyone know what causes this? I've heard that the same triggers that cause migraines cause ocular migraines. I'm chalking it up to stress.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 23, 2007)

Assuming that the ocular migraine follows the same morphology of the, for want of a better term. 'regular' migraine, then sadly there is no easy answer to your question.

'Triggers' vary from person to person and also mutate for that person too.  For example, at one time, it was eggs, of all things that were a trigger for me (one of several).

All you can do is be vigilant and aware so that you can start to draw up a list of 'suspects'.  In general terms, things that cause a spike in either blood pressure or blood sugar are likely candidates.  General atmospheric pressure changes can play a role too but there's not a lot we can do about those .


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 23, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> You all had me worried! Then when I called the doc they're like...get in here right away...so I was freaking a bit. But just a bit.  Glad I didn't need a glass eye! lol
> 
> Anyone know what causes this? I've heard that the same triggers that cause migraines cause ocular migraines. I'm chalking it up to stress.


 

Glad to hear it wasn't worse than it turned out to be.

You've had enough stress lately to make that a very strong possibility.

Hug a kitty.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 23, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> You all had me worried! Then when I called the doc they're like...get in here right away...so I was freaking a bit. But just a bit.  Glad I didn't need a glass eye! lol
> 
> Anyone know what causes this? I've heard that the same triggers that cause migraines cause ocular migraines. I'm chalking it up to stress.


 
A Migraine for me is caused by 1 of 2 things, stress and certain light frequency, think fluorescent bulb going bad and you are close


----------



## tellner (Nov 23, 2007)

Triggers? With me it's saying or typing the words "Lizard breath"

Oh, ****


----------



## kittybreed (Nov 23, 2007)

Hopefully you've seen an eye doctor by now. If not, make an appointment today! Your retina could be detaching from the back of your eye and that must be ruled out not.


----------



## kittybreed (Nov 23, 2007)

RE my last post: I didn't read that you had detached retina ruled out before I posted. I friend's husband delayed treatment with the same symptoms and lost his sight. I wanted to post immediately as soon as I saw your symptoms. Hope all is well now.


----------



## BrandiJo (Nov 24, 2007)

kittybreed said:


> RE my last post: I didn't read that you had detached retina ruled out before I posted. I friend's husband delayed treatment with the same symptoms and lost his sight. I wanted to post immediately as soon as I saw your symptoms. Hope all is well now.



she got it taken care of 

And i am very glad it wasn't anything to serious


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 24, 2007)

kalikg said:


> Say, did the eye doc say what factors could cause these things?  I experienced similar probs twice in my forty+ years; mine started with the flash and then it was like I was looking through shattered/cracked glass with pretty colors twinkling here and there.  I thought it was strange because it remained in the same area in my field of vision no matter which eye I looked through.  It was damned annoying; couldn't focus on my work in front of me.  Anyway, this only happened to me when I lived in Phoenix, Arizona.  Never before and never since.  So, did the doc mention if environmental factors could be to blame?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Keith
> ...



We were cross-posting at the time. I just saw your reply now. From what the doc told me, I gathered that the same things that cause migraine headaches cause ocular migraines. Basically, it's a migraine without the pain. I don't think enviroment would cause it, but rather what other trigger could have caused it while you were living there. Maybe something  you were eating at the time, or if you were particularly stressed while you were living there.



			
				kittybreed said:
			
		

> RE my last post: I didn't read that you had detached retina ruled out before I posted. I friend's husband delayed treatment with the same symptoms and lost his sight. I wanted to post immediately as soon as I saw your symptoms. Hope all is well now.



That's cool. I appreciate the concern. The doc wanted to rule that out right away too, she said the symptoms of detached retina and ocular migraine are the same.


----------

